# Help! Oliver won't come out of the tube!



## nova (Sep 17, 2012)

I got Olive this:
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/funtun.html
and I pulled it so it is about 3 feet long.
Oliver is stuck in the middle of the tube.
I don't want to shake it so he comes out, that would scare him.
I tried shortening the tube but he balled up more and he's even more! stuck!
How do I save him! :C


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you 100% sure he's stuck, or is it that he just doesn't want to come out? If he just doesn't want to come out, leave him be and try to catch him out of the tube later, and take the tube out of his cage. If he's genuinely stuck, I would just try cutting the tube to get him out. You lose the tube doing that, but it's more important to get him out.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I assume you got the smaller one - that's 4" diameter which shouldn't pose a risk for getting stuck, unless he's a particularly large hog. 4" is the recommended diameter for PVC pipe and any other kind of tube accessory. Most likely he's being stubborn and wants to stay where he is. You can try enticing him out with some food at the opening. If you can squish it so it's shorter and his head is near the opening, that will help make sure he knows the food is there. Otherwise wait and see if he comes out on his own. If he's actually stuck you'll see him trying to get out - if he seems to be trying, but can't, then you should cut it.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

If he can make it to the middle of the tube, he's probably not really stuck. He probably just balled up in the middle and the quills hold him in one place. When he calms down and puts his quills down, he'll probably be able to easily walk out. It will probably be easier to have the tube pulled out to maximum so that all the ridges smooth out than to have it shrunken down.

Like the others said, if he really is stuck then you'll have to cut him out. Maybe just leave him there for a while and see if he'll come out on his own. Good luck!


----------



## vincentkosasih (Aug 8, 2012)

Try to give him mealworms or superworms or his fave snacks in near head of tunnel...



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG, I thought I was the only one!! Last week percy got stick in the exact same tube! It was bigger than 4 inches I believe but I panicked big time. yes, I shook him out gently and he was ticked at me for an entire day. Now I realize all I really had to do was shrink it and put mealie's at the end of it. He did pop out pretty easy, so I don't think he was actually stuck. Needless to say, the tube is now out of the house. His and ours. lol


----------

